# Aktualizacja ati-drivers do 11.6 i problem z modeline

## wertjacek

Witam

po aktualizacji ati-drivers nie wiem czemu mam przez chwile kolorowe pasy przy wejsciu na system,tak samo z prawoklikiem na dowolnum katalogu/pliku.Popatrzylem w X.0.log i mam jakis dziwny zapis ktorego wczesniej nie widzialem

```
[    28.861] Warning: LookupWindow()/SecurityLookupWindow() are deprecated.  Please convert your driver/module to use dixLookupWindow().
```

```
ATI Radeon HD5700 Series
```

```
tuxuser wert # uname -a

Linux tuxuser 2.6.36-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sun Jul 17 12:47:43 CEST 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

make.conf 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch -collision-protect"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--as-needed"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="8"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

#CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

LANGUAGE=48

LANGUAGE="48"

LINGUAS="pl"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn info log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa serial"

SANE_BACKENDS="canon"

USE="-oss -branding voice weather -esd xine mp3 gnutls cups ppds foomatic-db ipv6 -mDNSResponder alsa -hal gimpprint freetype unicode kde kde4 rdesktop pda -zeroconf -wifi symlink -lm_sensors -ieee1394 -logitech-mouse xinerama -bluetooth -irda sms quotas dvb xprint dvd theora ogg a52 kdeenablefinal win32codecs acl X v4l matroska usb xvid network dvdread fame svg ffmpeg nsplugin wmf 7Zip visualization accessibility audiofile gs artswrappersuid -musicbrainz gphoto2 scanner -musepack dvdr -jack new-login -handbook -kerberos dbus firefox -acpi -pcmcia openexr rar dri aac fat -hfs -jfs -xfs ntfs -reiserfs cjk cdda dts imap flash dxr3 cairo sysfs xpm nptl nptlonly dv lzo mjpeg mmx speex slp fftw -real -joystick xvmc v4l2 -gnome cpudetection -em8300-modules -extramodules -evo -eds -apm config_wizard dga lcd chm gcj -ipod flac stream live kdehiddenvisibility tiff kipi aiglx -pulseaudio x264 lame mp3rtp udev cdr libnotify css bzip2 aalib mng openal -jingle gsm dbox2 cddb -beagle gmp -mono opengl sdl gif gtk qt4 qt3support xcb tracker mozdevelop inotify xulrunner -kdeprefix -arts -qt3 policykit bash-completion"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl /mnt/dysk/usr/portage/distfiles"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

# Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

# EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Unknown"

   ModelName    "FUS LL 3220T"

   Option        "DPMS" "True"    #No screen blanking

EndSection

Section "Device" 

   Identifier  "X700OS 0" 

   Driver      "fglrx" 

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   Option      "TexturedVideo" "On" 

   Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier  "X700OS 1" 

   Driver      "fglrx" 

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc" 

   Option      "TexturedVideo" "On" 

   Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "X700OS 0"

   Device     "X700OS 1"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group "video"

   Mode  0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

```
wert@tuxuser ~ $ glxgears

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.580 FPS

302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.323 FPS

XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"

      after 1013 requests (1013 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

wert@tuxuser ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes
```

nie wiem co ten zapis w xorg.0.log sugeruje wiec prosze o podpowiedz,uzywam KDE

Edit

Może bedzie mialo to jakies znaczenie a zapomnialem wspomnieć że przy xorg-server-1.9 i ati-driver-11.3 problem nie wystepuje,natomiast przy  xorg-server-1.10 i ati-driver-11.6 juz tak.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ati-drivers 11.5 i 11.6 to jeden wielki bug, niestety. Ja np miałem takie coś, że w dolnym prawym roku ekranu mi się mysz zacinała na kilka sekund. Zrób dowgrade do 11.4 - jak na razie, najlepsza wersja ati-drivers. Weź po uwagę, że nie zainstalujesz 11.4 pod jądrem 2.6.38.

----------

## wertjacek

no z tym dolnym rogiem mam identycznie,nie wspomnialem tylko dlatego że wydało mi sie to glupie  :Razz: 

Nie do konca jestem pewny czy to tylko wina ati,ja dziwny spadek w glxgears zauwazylem po aktualizacji KDE,jeszcze 2 miesiace temu,na xorg-server-1.9 i ati-drivers-11.2 (jesli dobrze pamietam) i bez jakichkolwiek zawirowan z systemem,wlasciwie niczym sie nie róznił od tego ktory stoi teraz,mialem

```
41752 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8350.388 FPS

42670 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8533.877 FPS

42671 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8534.060 FPS

37831 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7563.612 FPS

33801 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6760.177 FPS

34244 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6848.681 FPS

34097 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6819.300 FPS

35803 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7159.915 FPS

27729 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5545.679 FPS

32763 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6548.718 FPS

35922 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7184.253 FPS
```

a teraz jak w pierwszym poście.To jest tak znacząca  róznica że aż boli  :Smile:  i nie wiem co to spowodowało.

----------

## Garrappachc

Generalnie ATI lubi przestarzałe technologie. 11.4 nie zainstalujesz na kernelu >= 2.6.38 dlatego, że w 2.6.38 wywalono Big Kernel Lock, który był wykorzystywany przez drivery ATI. Pamiętam, jak przez pół roku chyba ATI zwlekało z wydaniem sterów, które by działały z xorgiem 1.7. Generalnie, trzeba się dostosować. Ale najśmieszniejsze jest to, że ten bug z freezem kursora jest wszystkim znany i był w ati-drivers 11.2 i 11.3, potem w 11.4 został wyeleminowany, by powrócić w 11.5 i 11.6. Szczerze? Nie rozumiem, dlaczego tak jest. Nie rozumiem, na czym polega ten bug, co jest jego przyczyną, dlaczego prawy dolny róg ekranu a nie górny lewy i dlaczego można go było wyeleminować a potem popełnić w kolejnej wersji. Nie jestem w stanie tego ogarnąć. Ale dobrze, że mamy 11.4.

----------

